# Loving My EVOx!



## Jose’ (Jun 29, 2019)

Picked up my 2019 East Cape EVOx last week and haven’t stopped smiling yet!
Guide mount MinnKota iPilot
Vmarine push pole, holders and clip
Lowrance HDS 9 Live with Active Transducer
Castaway Customs SeaDek on both platforms and under gunnels.
Matching hull, console, and inside live well color

























































6’ Power Pole
RamLin Aluminum Swing Tongue

Thanks so much Kevin, Marc, Adam and all the folks who work so hard to make these dream skiffs at East Cape!


----------



## TieOneOnJax (May 24, 2018)

That thing is sharp. Very nice rig.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

Does the cowling come off the motor with that step bar welded in the way?


----------



## Jose’ (Jun 29, 2019)

Fritz said:


> Does the cowling come off the motor with that step bar welded in the way?


Yes Sir, even from the front between the step up bar and platform albeit pretty tight that way.


----------



## ChumChugger (Oct 11, 2018)

Have you tried the swing tongue yet? Mines in build now and did the same. Praying i can fit it in the garage. Im scared the 90 may have pushed it over but we'll see i guess.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I just need to commend your toe nail color. takes a big man to show off his feet like that on a boat forum.


----------



## Jose’ (Jun 29, 2019)

ChumChugger said:


> Have you tried the swing tongue yet? Mines in build now and did the same. Praying i can fit it in the garage. Im scared the 90 may have pushed it over but we'll see i guess.


I have not tried it yet as it has been hooked to the truck since picking up. Probably Sunday before I try.


----------



## Jose’ (Jun 29, 2019)

mtoddsolomon said:


> I just need to commend your toe nail color. takes a big man to show off his feet like that on a boat forum.


----------



## Jose’ (Jun 29, 2019)

Wouldn’t have it any other way


----------



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

I'm liking it, can't go wrong with the boys at East Cape. They've been at it a little while now and the brand support is at the top of the game.


----------



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

How does she pole with the 90? Is there any squat? And what do you think she drafts? I am just curious I love the look of the EVO’s and this one especially looks great!


----------



## Vincent A Sawchuk (Jan 29, 2019)

Congrats, great looking build!!


----------



## Jose’ (Jun 29, 2019)

JT McStravic said:


> How does she pole with the 90? Is there any squat? And what do you think she drafts? I am just curious I love the look of the EVO’s and this one especially looks great!


My comparison for poling is my previous skiff Maverick MA 17 which poled like a barge compared to the EVOx. The boats are so different don’t think it’s a fair comparison either way. If you pole this size and style skiff I can’t imagine an easier design to pole. 
I don’t have a good comparison on squat as I have never been on an EVO with a 60. At 270#, any skiff I pole squats if I am on the platform with no other anglers aboard. With an angler or 2 on the bow, my opinion is there is no squat. 
I measured the draft full of fuel, Zuk 90 trimmed all the way down, trolling motor, batteries, power pole, ice and drinks but no passengers at 6 1/2” at the transom port side and 7” starboard side (ice, drinks, and trolling motor guide mount are starboard). With anglers on the bow, she poles and fishes shallower than 8” even with my 270# on the platform.


----------



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

Jose’ said:


> My comparison for poling is my previous skiff Maverick MA 17 which poled like a barge compared to the EVOx. The boats are so different don’t think it’s a fair comparison either way. If you pole this size and style skiff I can’t imagine an easier design to pole.
> I don’t have a good comparison on squat as I have never been on an EVO with a 60. At 270#, any skiff I pole squats if I am on the platform with no other anglers aboard. With an angler or 2 on the bow, my opinion is there is no squat.
> I measured the draft full of fuel, Zuk 90 trimmed all the way down, trolling motor, batteries, power pole, ice and drinks but no passengers at 6 1/2” at the transom port side and 7” starboard side (ice, drinks, and trolling motor guide mount are starboard). With anglers on the bow, she poles and fishes shallower than 8” even with my 270# on the platform.


That’s awesome man! That is a beautiful skiff!


----------



## Jose’ (Jun 29, 2019)

ChumChugger said:


> Have you tried the swing tongue yet? Mines in build now and did the same. Praying i can fit it in the garage. Im scared the 90 may have pushed it over but we'll see i guess.


She’s tight but fits 19’7” deep garage with a 6” step up on floor the last 3’ that will not allow motor trimmed all the way down.


----------



## LOUMan (Mar 20, 2007)

Sweet ride! Love the layout of the EVO! What speeds are you getting? Congrats again


----------



## prinjm6 (May 13, 2015)

LOUMan said:


> Sweet ride! Love the layout of the EVO! What speeds are you getting? Congrats again


I have been playing with props a good bit with my Evo X/Zuke 90 and these are my best numbers so far loaded for a regular day, fuel topped off prior to launch, casting platform, tackle and gear. This run was with current into the wind at 7-10mph (average). Prop is a Merc Laser 2 22p.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

All I can see in those screen shots is rpms. What kind of speed are you getting?


----------



## mavdog32 (Apr 5, 2019)

Looks like 35 for economy, 44 topped out


----------



## prinjm6 (May 13, 2015)

35.6mph/4 GPH=8.9mpg cruising

44.6 mph at top and bumped 44.8, no doubt if I took the casting platform off and moved troller to back I would have broke 45mph.


----------



## Jose’ (Jun 29, 2019)

LOUMan said:


> Sweet ride! Love the layout of the EVO! What speeds are you getting? Congrats again


I am running a 17 pitch PowerTech with cup as hole shot prop with motor mounted in the middle hole. Top end and cruise are about 5 mph less than prinjm6 but boat literally snaps your head back and jumps on plane. As I learn more will adjust motor mount height and prop pitch/cup.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Love the color, nice skiff!


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Great looking sled. I still want to run and pole one to see if I want to sell my Vantage and get an EVOx.


----------



## Jose’ (Jun 29, 2019)

texasag07 said:


> Love the color, nice skiff!


. 
Thanks! Took the guys at East Cape a bucket and they matched exactly. One of the joys of doing business with East Cape.


----------



## Jose’ (Jun 29, 2019)

jay.bush1434 said:


> Great looking sled. I still want to run and pole one to see if I want to sell my Vantage and get an EVOx.


I am sure you can find one closer but if you come to FL hit me up and we’ll dunk her.


----------



## Swe (Apr 19, 2017)

Nice skiff !!


----------

